# Is the lotto fixed?



## z104 (22 May 2008)

A work colleague showed me a text she got from the national lottery yesterday morning ( Wednesday 21st May) at 11.40 am.

The text advised next Saturdays draw is heading towards 6 million euro.

Now, the Wednesday night draw was not even played so how did they know there would be no winner of the draw that night.

Is something dodgy going on?


----------



## DeeFox (22 May 2008)

Hmmm..... I got this text also just before 2pm and I assumed it was a silly mistake on their part. But I've always been suspicious of how the Lotto builds up to the Bank Holidays and then is won by one person/group....maybe there is something funny going on!


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 May 2008)

Surely if the draw wasn't played then the marketing message was correct at the time of sending? Which message is likely to sell more Lotto tickets,

"Hurry! Hurry! Hurry! Next Saturday's big draw is heading towards *€6,000,000.00!!!* _(presuming_ noone wins tonight...) ", or

"The prize money isn't great this week — you'd be better off waiting until after tonight's draw before rushing out to buy tickets..."?


----------



## csirl (22 May 2008)

Looks like the text prediction is correct - no winner last night.

Apparantly there is a guy in Germany who can fix the order that the balls come out of one of those lotto machine. Some lottery over their claimed that a live draw could never be fixed & this guy, who is some sort of conjourer took them up on the claim and did it.

He used fine syringes to take out the air inside the 6 chosen balls and replace it with a heavier gas thus making those balls heavier. So when the machine was started up, these balls were the ones that fell down the chute for the chosen balls. To a spectator looking at it live, you could not tell it was fixed. And when the balls were forensically checked afterwards, all the balls were identical (in the past lotto fixers have used balls made of slightly heavier material or slightly bigger).


----------



## FredBloggs (22 May 2008)

DeeFox said:


> Hmmm..... I got this text also just before 2pm and I assumed it was a silly mistake on their part. But I've always been suspicious of how the Lotto builds up to the Bank Holidays and then is won by one person/group....maybe there is something funny going on!


 
How did they get your text number?


----------



## ivuernis (22 May 2008)

Obviously they've pre-recorded a draw for every one of the 8,145,060 possible permutations and decide beforehand which winning combination they will show on the night of the draw.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> How did they get your text number?


Maybe he registered it online?


----------



## FredBloggs (22 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe he registered it online?


 
Didn't know you could do that.

Do they have an online service that gives you the results in advance?


----------



## z104 (22 May 2008)

Surely the text should have been tonights  (Wednesday) lotto draw is heading for 4 or 5 million rather than Saturday nights draw is heading toward six million.

The only way Saturday nights draw would head for 6 million is if the Wednesday night draw was not won. It appears that they were certain that the Wednesday draw would not be won. How could they know that unless they meant to say Wednesday nights draw?


----------



## foxylady (22 May 2008)

ivuernis said:


> Obviously they've pre-recorded a draw for every one of the 8,145,060 possible permutations and decide beforehand which winning combination they will show on the night of the draw.


 


As the machines for the lotto close about 15 mins before draw , it would be v easy for main central computer to work out what permuations were not used .


----------



## z104 (22 May 2008)

Text was sent 8 hours before they closed.


----------

